# Stingray 5 speed



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 18, 2013)

Completely restored by me, 1975 Stingray 5 speed with aftermarket shifter.

Its not a great rider, more of a show piece. 

Its been in the for sale section for a while but no interest.


Before





After


----------

